# Pitcairn Island Honey



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

What is this funny thing?
Is it worth it?
I don't even see the price, but I see basic spelling errors in the description. 



> Expensive, rare and best in the world. Pitcairn island , home of the Bounty mutineers descendants is pollution free. Our bees do not have the terrible bee disease and are not treated Chenmically. They forage wild tropical flowers that were never fertilized. Its Bio Organic at its best. Only 3 boats a year send their longboats to bounty bay .


Amazon.com : Pitcairn Island Honey : Grocery & Gourmet Food



> Pitcairn Island Pure honey is packaged in 250g jars. The price per jar is NZ$20.00 (minimum order 2 jars). There is a charge of NZ$3.00 packaging per order + postage as listed below
> 
> In May 1998, the UK Government aid agency, the Department for International Development, funded an apiculture programme for Pitcairn which included training for Pitcairn's bee keepers and a detailed analysis of the disease status of Pitcairn bees and honey. As a result, Pitcairn is now able to export honey products to New Zealand and beyond.
> 
> ...


Pitcairn Island Honey


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

It's totally genuine.

The high price is a reflection of the uniqueness of the honey.

You will in fact find American honey being sold for the same price or more in farmers markets, based on the claim it is local, unique, or whatever other buzzword.

Pitcairn only has 50 or 60 hives on the island. Spelling may not be a strong point for some of the islanders.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I understand that it is Queen Elizabeth's preferred honey. 
One of the most isolated places on earth. First inhabited by the Bounty mutineers. Many on the island are descendants of them. 
Pretty unique.


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Marketing is everything. Think Kardashian and all of the other beautiful people who push skin products. The world has many different honeys, some of which are amazingly good. I haven't tried them all, so, unlike the Amazon ad, I really can't say which is 'best'. I would never say this anyway. It is strictly a judgment call. I cringe when I see local honey being sold in small jars for exorbitant prices. The reality is that most of the cost is freight and packaging, at least where I live. But once again, it's all about marketing. I have no doubt Pitcairn island honey is one of the rarest honeys in the world, while I wonder if anyone ever planted any clover on the barren island.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Gino45 said:


> ...... I wonder if anyone ever planted any clover on the barren island.


Mostly likely this is not yet another variety of ubiquities clover honey.


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

GregB said:


> Mostly likely this is not yet another variety of ubiquities clover honey.


Just playing Devil's Advocate, Greg😇






Online Marketplace at eBid Ireland : Free to Bid | Free to List | Free to Enjoy


eBid Online Auction and Fixed Price Marketplace for Ireland. Buy and Sell in our great value eBay alternative today.



www.ebid.net


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Gino45 said:


> Just playing Devil's Advocate, Greg😇
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect that this might be 'the one'.








Pitcairn Island Stamp - Fauta Flower Stamp - NH | eBay


Title: Pitcairn Island Stamp - Fauta Flower Stamp - NH. Stamp Country: Pitcairn Island. Condition: NH - Mint Never Hinged.



www.ebay.com


----------

